# Gas Can Spouts



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I assume some law was passed outlawing traditional gas can spouts? Now all you can get are those self venting type spouts that seem to spill gas all over the place when you use them. I have looked everywhere and the good old fashioned spouts are not to be found.

Have the old spouts been outlawed? Any black market sources for a good old fashion gas can spout? Are the garage sales next spring my only hope to find an old style spout?

DAN


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Metal spout

another type of one

Not sure what part of the country you are in but most of the tractor supply stores in this part of Texas carries metal spouts ... and I know that ACE Hardware down the street from me carries metal spouts ...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not the spout but the way it is intended to vent that is the issue.

In the top back corner of the can (where a normal vent would be) punch a hole with a golf tee. Now when you want to pour gas, pull out the tee, when done put on the cap and push the tee back in the hole.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

So after this past snow storm, I had enough of the damn venting spouts on the new gas cans. The snow blower ran out of gas at the bottom of the driveway, it was about 5 degrees out, windy, cold. I go get the gas can and begin to fill the snow blower tank. Of course the spout is a piece of #/*&, gas trickles out in tiny pulses until the pressure builds, then KABOOM, a huge slug of gas surges out of the spout and spills everywhere. We then repeat the process until the tank is full. These new spouts are a joke, I spill far more gas on the ground then ever evaporated out of the vent in my old can. Typical government intervention, trying to fix something and only making matters worse.

Anyhow, I was able to find a Replacement Spout on ebay that you can use to modify your existing fuel cans. Kit includes a old style spout with multiple threaded caps to fit various cans and a vent. You install the vent in the can by drilling a half inch hole in the top of the can and pushing the vent into the hole. Thing is awesome. I highly recommend to any one else who is sick of these stupid self venting spouts.

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I feel your pain with the new style cans and spout vent.Absolute joke.I keep my eyes open at garage sales also.I could use a couple more.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> So after this past snow storm, I had enough of the damn venting spouts on the new gas cans. The snow blower ran out of gas at the bottom of the driveway, it was about 5 degrees out, windy, cold. I go get the gas can and begin to fill the snow blower tank. Of course the spout is a piece of #/*&, gas trickles out in tiny pulses until the pressure builds, then KABOOM, a huge slug of gas surges out of the spout and spills everywhere. We then repeat the process until the tank is full. These new spouts are a joke, I spill far more gas on the ground then ever evaporated out of the vent in my old can. Typical government intervention, trying to fix something and only making matters worse.
> 
> Anyhow, I was able to find a Replacement Spout on ebay that you can use to modify your existing fuel cans. Kit includes a old style spout with multiple threaded caps to fit various cans and a vent. You install the vent in the can by drilling a half inch hole in the top of the can and pushing the vent into the hole. Thing is awesome. I highly recommend to any one else who is sick of these stupid self venting spouts.
> 
> DAN


If my wife read your post, she would say "that sounds just like you!". I ran into this last spring. Not only are the new cans a royal pain, but they don't work well or at all in some cases. I found 2 nice galvanized 2.5 gal. Eagle brand round cans this summer at a yard sale. They were priced cheap because they didn't know what they had. Inside there was no rust. Check out what these old gas cans sell for on E-Bay. You guys wont believe it.

Mark


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I assume some law was passed outlawing traditional gas can spouts? Now all you can get are those self venting type spouts that seem to spill gas all over the place when you use them. I have looked everywhere and the good old fashioned spouts are not to be found.
> 
> Have the old spouts been outlawed? Any black market sources for a good old fashion gas can spout? Are the garage sales next spring my only hope to find an old style spout?
> 
> DAN


TwoElkhounds,
I have a 2 gallon tin gas can that has never been used. You can have it if you want it. (No charge for shipping...I'm paying it forward as someone once shipped me parts at no charge for a pop-up I used to own). I used to keep it in the trunk of my car in the '80s, thus the scratches. It has a plastic spout (not curved, though) and a vent on the opposite side. Send me a message if you want it.
Fred


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I've bought a couple of "Blitz" vintage plastic gas cans over ebay with the "old" self-vented spout. The new and improved stoopid environmentalist spout has caused me (and the neighbors I have talked-to as well) more spills and wasted gas than all the old spouts ever did.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Fred said:


> TwoElkhounds,
> I have a 2 gallon tin gas can that has never been used. You can have it if you want it. (No charge for shipping...I'm paying it forward as someone once shipped me parts at no charge for a pop-up I used to own). I used to keep it in the trunk of my car in the '80s, thus the scratches. It has a plastic spout (not curved, though) and a vent on the opposite side. Send me a message if you want it.
> Fred


Hey Fred,

Thanks for the offer, I needed it a few years ago! Now that I have my new spouts and vents, my gas cans once again function as they should, so I am all good. Probably illegal, but I do not care, stupid laws by stupid politicians and government bureaucrats. Who was it that said we get the government we deserve? What the hell did we do to deserve this?


----------

